# The perfect end to a perfect year



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

This year has been very special for us. 

On July 1st 2011 we moved into our 'little corner of Paradise' - a 13 Ha 'lifestyle block' with amazing views, paddocks and established native bush in Miranda, to the south of Auckland. 

We'd always joked that if we had a big enough back garden we'd get a couple of alpacas to cut the lawn - well now we have 10 of them! And they're not just lawnmowers - we are also breeding them. 

So this year has been a time of getting to know and understand rural life, fencing (lots of it!), barn building, animal husbandry, and just staring out of the window at our views and our animals. 

It hasn't been without it's challenges - we've had a couple of 'it never happens' moments with the alpacas (oh yes it does!) - but I wouldn't swop our life here for the world.

And Tuesday just topped it all off. We put on our best bib and tucker and went to visit the Mayor of Waikato in Ngauawahia.

We are now not just 'permanent residents' but full passport-carrying Citizens of New Zealand.

Hurrah!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO happy for you guys!!!! Long may your love of this beautiful part of the world continue xxx


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Citizenship? Cool! Now you can go to Australia!

Just kidding. Congrats!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> This year has been very special for us.
> 
> On July 1st 2011 we moved into our 'little corner of Paradise' - a 13 Ha 'lifestyle block' with amazing views, paddocks and established native bush in Miranda, to the south of Auckland.
> 
> ...


Congratulations guys. Well done. Hope to be buying a lifestyle block of our own within a few years and posting the same about citizenship in 4yrs 9 months 😃


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

:clap2: Congratulations! May your perfect year be the first one of many.


----------

